# Stabilized beech



## misfire (Feb 10, 2017)

Gad these two blanks sitting on a shelf for a couple of years. Finally got my stabilizer fixed and stabilized both blanks and threw them on the lathe. Frying pan copper, one over aluminum and the other over glass.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Feb 10, 2017)

looking good Lee, I have copper and made copper calls but really just not crazy about it


----------



## Ray D (Feb 10, 2017)

Very nice work. I love the look of copper calls but I'm just not crazy about the sound. The one I ran was over glass...never tried it over aluminum though. Beautiful pieces of beech.


----------



## misfire (Feb 13, 2017)

It is an acquired taste for sure. The first one I made I almost threw it out the shop door. Came back and played it again, sounded a little better. Kept doing that until now, its the first call out of my vest and VERY productive.


----------



## misfire (Feb 13, 2017)

I tell people all the time, especially those who hunt public land, that there are two must have calls, a trumpet and a copper. Public land and high pressured birds have heard every mouthcall, box call, slate and glass there is.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 13, 2017)

Gorgeous calls! What are the strikers made from?


----------



## CWS (Feb 13, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 14, 2017)

Nice. I really like your pot shapes.

I have guys that swear by my copper pots. They do make a different pitch but I to believe it is that difference that works.



Rodney


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 14, 2017)

Looks good. I like the copper call a lot....


----------



## Strider (Feb 15, 2017)

Gorgeous wood!


----------



## misfire (Feb 15, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Gorgeous calls! What are the strikers made from?


The dark one is some sort of laminate that I was given. The red is padauk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 15, 2017)

Some good lookin wood Nice


----------

